# Food issue or Sickness?



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,

Is there a way to tell the cause of diarrhea in your dog? We have a 9 month old and we recently changed his food over to Innova. We did a very, very slow transition, over a 3 week period and everything was going fine. One day we picked him up from doggie day care and started with diarrhea in the evening. We called the day care place and they said a couple of dogs have had the same impacts. So we slowed on the feeding, and gave some pumpkin to help him along. After a couple of days of no issues, we started his food again. Still not his normal amount, a little less and he was ok for a couple of days. But then again last night the diarrhea started up again. 

I can't tell if this is from the new food just not agreeing with him or some sickness he has. If it doesn't get better by tomorrow we are going to take him to the Vet.

he is still just as playful and energetic as ever. Very good spirits and doesn't seem like anything is wrong, but I could be missing something.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

From what you have said my guess is that it is the food. 

Only real way to find out would be to starve for 24 hours and switch to complete boiled chicken and rice. Then slowly back onto the food.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

thank you. We will give that a try, but I'm going to have to ask for more specifics on the boiled chicken. How long do we boil the chicken? Enough to just kill and germs or to start cooking it? obviously no bones, so if I get a chicken breast say and just boil it. 

the goal is just to see if he has a reaction to this food as well then he has some bug or something. Otherwise it is the food?

Forgive my ignorance, first time dog owner and I thought I was all sophisticated with the pumpkin.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Boil til cooked is what I do. 

Innova is not the same food since they sold out to Natura last year or so. My bet is the food is not agreeing with him.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Cook in the micro wave and cook it so that it is cooked all the way through - well enough for you to eat. You could also feed him boiled/microwaved white fish.

Hope he is better soon.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Any update?

How is your pup?


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for their help with this. We transitioned our pup over to Fromm's food and the results have been great. Not only that, he loves the taste. We just grab his bowl and before we can even walk over to fill it up with some food he sprints over to his crate and waits for us.


----------

